# What stole me from Specktra -- Ballet photos!



## enigmaticpheo (Jul 20, 2009)

Soo here are the reasons why I was absent from Specktra for so long: A show! Rehearsals till really late and starting really early, costume fittings, and somehow fitting in life in between. Dum dum dummmmm. But here are some photos from the show I was in! If you aren't sure which one I am, just ask. But usually the twiggy Russian one with the Italian nose. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(I'm on the left here):





























(Rear right)





(Far Right)










(Middle!)
















Enjoy!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh my God!  What grace!  Very beautiful.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MACnificentOne (Jul 20, 2009)

The blue costumes remind me of harem girls. Whoever worked on those costumes was a genius...beautiful color scheme throughout them. I've never seen such clear and en pointe photos either.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jul 20, 2009)

Seeing these pics make me wish I had stuck w/ballet..you looking gorgeous and so graceful!


----------



## ashpardesi (Jul 20, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful!thanks for sharing


----------



## nunu (Jul 20, 2009)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## User38 (Jul 20, 2009)

Beautiful! You are an inspiration to behold


----------



## iadoremac (Jul 20, 2009)

very lovely


----------



## revoltofagirl (Jul 20, 2009)

I love ballet!! those are such beautiful pictures & beautiful costumes!!!


----------



## MACnificentOne (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *revoltofagirl* 

 
_those are such beautiful pictures & beautiful costumes!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
So true. I ended up coming back for a second look because I'm just in awe. It's just beautiful to see.


----------



## fillintheblank (Jul 20, 2009)

Great pics! Beautiful costumes, you ladies look great!


----------



## nichollecaren (Jul 20, 2009)

these pics gave me goosebumps! awesome!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 20, 2009)

stunning pictures! thanks for sharing them with us! seriously amazing stuff!


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks so much guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Y'all are too sweet, making me blush-like, haha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MACnificentOne, you're correct--they're harem outfits! We were sort of "wonders of the world" in the ballet, the Arabians. Those are all handmade and designed by our costume lovelies! Of course when I saw it, I went to go do sit ups, but in the end they looked great.


----------



## chrissyclass (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow! You all have amazing bodies! So long, lean and graceful!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 20, 2009)

Freaking unreal. The work and dedication is awe inspiring.


----------



## blackeneddove (Jul 20, 2009)

Everyone looks sooo graceful.. it's really stunning. I can't stop looking at these pictures.. so beautiful!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 20, 2009)

Amazing! And great photos, too!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_Seeing these pics make me wish I had stuck w/ballet..you looking gorgeous and so graceful!_

 
Me, too! I did ballet ever since I was 4 and then I just stopped and now I'm regretting it.


----------



## Vixxan (Jul 20, 2009)

You all look so beautiful, I would have loved to see the show in person. Amazing!!!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jul 20, 2009)

i heart ballet.  I've been meaning to join a ballet workout class downtown.. maybe next month....


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow, amazing!  Sooo beautiful and graceful!


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 22, 2009)

Gorgeous Pictures! You look so graceful


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 22, 2009)

You look magnificent!! Thanks so much for sharing!!!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jul 22, 2009)

Amazing!!!
You so Wow me! 
I've only been to one ballet performance in my life, and only because my sis paid for me to go, and I really enjoyed it. 
Do you mind me asking the name of the show and where it took place?
Are all the pix from the same show?


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 22, 2009)

WOW!!! How gorgeous and graceful. Great pics.


----------



## BBJay (Jul 27, 2009)

You look amazing! I wish I could have seen the show. It looks like it was wonderful. I wish I had started ballet when I was younger


----------



## girloflowers (Aug 7, 2009)

woow you are simply stunning! i wish i'd stuck with ballet, i never even got to pointe


----------



## christinakate (Aug 11, 2009)

Beautiful !


----------



## Strawberrymold (Aug 11, 2009)

Amazing and beautiful thank you for sharing!


----------



## VIC MAC (Aug 11, 2009)

This gives me a lot of regrets - I was accepted into the Royal Danish Ballet Academy as a young girl - but I didn't go - wanted something different! Looking at these photos - my body is very angry with me for not going 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You're stunning, and I know how hard you've worked - well done


----------



## Tahti (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow, you look so elegant and beautiful. I've always admired ballet's grace so much, thankyou for sharing these pictures!


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 9, 2009)

Beautiful pics! You are so graceful... it just looks like you are being held up by strings the way your body holds itself up. It's wonderful!


----------

